
Dancing Links(DLX) Based Implementation of AlgorithmX in Scala - c5urf3r
https://github.com/csurfer/scala-dlx
======
c5urf3r
Abstracting the Sudoku class enough to be able to extend it to Sudoku of any
dimension is next on the list followed by Pentominoes solving. Any comments
and ideas welcome.

